# 18650 batteries sources during SHTF



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Something I've not seen in all my prepper reading or anything I've watched talks about is where to get 18650 batteries during SHTF.

Most of my flashlights are dual power, alki/Nicad and Liion.

Keep in mind, most of these 18650's will be flat tops, so you may have to MacGyver them to work in some devices.

You can't get these at 7-11, Target, Bestbuy, the grocery store. I order mine online because I'm too lazy/cheap to stop at a vape shop and they closed most of the Radio Shacks around me.

Some sources will most likely be charged, which is obviously handy, but if you have the means to charge them, be it a geni, solar, dynamo (hand crank charger) comindear a power plant, your better off.

*So when the lights go out where can you get 18650's.*

How many homes and businesses have computers, how many of those are laptops. Most if not all laptops these days are powered by 18650's and come with battery packs of 6, 9 or 12 cells. Who doesn't have a cordless tool, there are still Nicad's out there but most everything I see on the job site anymore is Liion which are also 18650's and have 5 or 10 cells.
So while the sheeple are all fighting over Alkaline's and Nicad's you can walk right past them to the tool dept. managers office, computer dept.
Then there's all those discarded and left behind laptops in homes, businesses, busses, cars, side of the road.

Another place to look is the hobby shop's RC section, all those power packs are 18650

Vape shops will also have a supply, but you might have to fight off the vapers to get them.

I know at least some of the cordless lawn mowers use 18650 packs.

But your best score would be a Tesla. If it's dead you'll need a way to transport it to a safe place to deconstruct the power pack as the Tesla contains over 7,000 18650's and the power pack alone weights 1,200lbs.

There are other things that use the 18650 but I'm not going that far with this, and there are plenty of sources for other sizes and types that I'm sure the sheeple will not think to look at, at least not initially, bluetooth devices, cordless vacuums, the kids game controller, Robovac, smoke detectors and many of those battery powered devices that are considered non serviceable.

So make sure you've got a small screwdriver, some torx bits and wire cutters in your gear. A butane torch and some solder would be handy to dismantle batter packs and if you need to replace a battery in a non serviceable device or want to build a bigger power pack.

Edit due to @Back Pack Hack 's post brought something to mind, a stock pile of batteries would make for a great barter item.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've harvested some out of discarded laptop batteries already. No need to wait.... start collecting them now. As well as laying up several methods to charge them.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've harvested some out of discarded laptop batteries already. No need to wait.... start collecting them now. As well as laying up several methods to charge them.


Perfect for the BOL or BIL, but if your on the road, on the hoof, your prepps got burnt down during a compound breach, it's year 4 of TEOTWAWKI and your batteries are shot.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Perfect for the BOL or BIL, but if your on the road, on the hoof, your prepps got burnt down during a compound breach, it's year 4 of TEOTWAWKI and your batteries are shot.


I get what you're saying, but if you've got critical things that takes 18650s, you should have plenty to start with. And if your BOB is gonna lug those things, an extra 18650 or two probably isn't a bad idea. Plus, you should consider having a Plan B stash of provisions.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> The Best 18650 Battery and How to Avoid Buying Fakes





> You can't simply buy a 18650 battery off the shelf by looking at the capacity (measured in milliamp hours or mAh) alone. The right battery depends entirely on what you're using it for.





> How to Avoid Fake 18650 Batteries
> 
> Like any branded product, you've got to beware of the fakes. It's common for many vendors to buy up cheap cells, rewrap them as name brands, and sell them through Amazon or eBay as genuine items.


https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/18650-battery/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/18650-battery/


My favorite is the outrageous claims some of them make as to output. 8,000MaH, 10,000MaH, even 12,000MaH. Current technology tops out at around 3,700-3,800MaH, IIRC.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I stocked up months ago. I have a high powered flashlight that uses four of them.

...Then I broke the on/off switch...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

As @RedLion s quotes point out, fakes area a big problem, if it's a great deal, it's probably a fake. Fakes can be dangerous, poorly made, no or faulty internal protection.
I only run Panasonic's I order from a few known vendors I've done business with for nearly 5 years.

Some of my vaporizers have self contained batteries and are name brand rigs, I also have 2 with removable 18650's one of which I made myself.
My point here is vaping puts a huge strain on batteries, probably more so than just about anything else, especially for those cloud chasers, the people blowing those massive fog banks, which I am not one. I take my battery quality very seriously seeing I have the thing in my pocket, sitting on my console, charging on the kitchen counter and most importantly, in my face.

*Use the proper charger or a name brand smart charger.*


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Tonight I practiced what I'm preaching here.
Grabbed an old Dell laptop that got put in the closet 3-4 years ago after it met up with a glass of water.

Took a little work, about 10 mins. and I went at it with minimal simple tools, a Swiss Army folder and a pair of wide nose electronics pliers. I ended up bending it over my knee a bit to get a crack started in the seam, then I was able to work the seam with the screwdriver of the pocket knife. I'll toss them on the charger tomorrow, kind of want to be close at hand while charging them and bed time is approaching.

I'm not sure if they are free or $200 a piece for used batteries lain:

Samsung ICR's 2800mAh









Attention:
Did some research on these, they are good batteries, but one thing I learned is that 18650's from a laptop or a battery pack in general are non protected, the protection circuit is in the laptop charger. What does this mean, you don't want to discharge them below 2.75v. That being said, if your using them in a flashlight your light will get noticable dim before your voltage gets that low, so pull them at this point.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> .......one thing I learned is that 18650's from a laptop or a battery pack in general are non protected, the protection circuit is in the laptop charger. What does this mean, you don't want to discharge them below 2.75v. ........


You also do not want to short them out either.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So how do you test them? Charging time? Will they Charge at all?

Different mA hours for charging?

In laptop, how many are dead $#1T and how many usable?

Good thread/post but need more info......


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You also do not want to short them out either.


Yes, exercise caution when dismantling a battery pack.

This is not the result you want.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> So how do you test them? Charging time? Will they Charge at all?
> 
> Different mA hours for charging?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert on Liiion batteries, I use them in my cordless tools, I power my vaporizers with them, power a couple flashlights. I use the proper charge for each device when on the road and have a smart charger at the house, I don't charge/leave the batteries in direct sunlight.

You MUST use a lithium ion battery charger, most chargers today are smart chargers, they have over/undercharge protection built into them, they know when the battery is charged and shut down.

A higher mAh will take longer to charge.

If your scavenging them from an unknown source you have know way of knowing if they are good or not until you charge and use them. I took these from one of my old laptops that I know still held a good charge before the chip set met it's demise. They should all be relatively close in life span seeing they all get used together.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> So how do you test them? Charging time? Will they Charge at all?
> 
> Different mA hours for charging?
> 
> ...


I just pop 'em into a charger. mAh won't make a difference to a good charger, it will sense a full charge and do it's thing all by it's lonesome.

Sometimes you find only one or two batteries worth saving, other times they're all perfectly good. They may not have the capacity they started out with from the factory, but when you scavenge enough it becomes a non-issue.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've harvested some out of discarded laptop batteries already. No need to wait.... start collecting them now. As well as laying up several methods to charge them.


Yup, I'm doing it, too.

The only problem I'm having is finding a charger that could handle a larger number of batteries. I bought a bunch early, but all I got was a "two position" charger. I usually keep some charging using the "FIFO method."

I'm going to buy new batteries, those I can find. Do you guys know of a reliable, bulk charger?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

By 'bulk', how many batteries at a time are you want to charge? I use a couple of Xtar Dragon VP4 Plus'.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Charging four would be good for me, the flashlight needs four. Right now I have nothing that needs 12 18650 batteries.


----------



## Don'tkillbill (Sep 1, 2020)

I read your post and these batteries come with a usb port built in. Here is an YouTube vid I made on the CR123 aka 16340. 




 You could buy a few of these in AA config. I keep a charger in the wall with 4 all the time and have 2 in the car plugged into my inverter.


----------



## MOTB2021 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Yes, exercise caution when dismantling a battery pack.
> 
> This is not the result you want.


That's pretty scary! They look sort of like miniature jet engines being ignited. Imagine one of those exploding like that in a flashlight in your pocket. No thanks! I'll stick with my NiMH AA batteries. I know everyone talks so fondly about what 18650 batteries can do, and it's been tempting to try them out, but I personally don't think they're worthwhile in a device that fits in a pocket. 
At least if my laptop ignited like that, it would happen behind the open screen if it happened while in use. Smartphone? Hopefully it wouldn't be in use at the time. Most of the time it's not in my pocket.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

If you are going to play with Lithium batters and the tools to charge them, test them and use them skip the Lithium Ion/Polymer and get Lithium Iron Phosphate LifePo4 ones to skip out on all the fireworks and burning the place down.


----------

